# rivière et fleuve



## Porteparole

bonjour!
quelle est la différence entre rivière et fleuve? merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

A priori, je dirais qu'une rivière se jette dans un fleuve (ou une autre rivière) ; et un fleuve, directement dans la mer (ou dans l'océan)...


----------



## oberhaenslir

.



Porteparole said:


> bonjour!
> quelle est la différence entre rivière et fleuve? merci!




Tu peux traverser un ruisseau à pied. 

Pour traverser une rivière tu dois nager ou chercher un pont. 

Pour traverser un fleuve il te faut un ferry; un fleuve se jette dans la mer.

Bonne chance!

.


----------



## Porteparole

merci!
**** Veuillez lire ce fil. Merci. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## LILOIA

La seule différence entre un fleuve et une rivière est qu'un fleuve se jette dans la mer (ou un océan), une rivière non.
Il y a cinq "grands fleuves" en France, mais tous les cours d'eau, moyens ou minuscules, qui se jettent dans la mer sont des fleuves (on les appelle "fleuves côtiers" en géographie).


----------



## Maître Capello

LILOIA said:


> La seule différence entre un fleuve et une rivière est qu'un fleuve se jette dans la mer (ou un océan), une rivière non.
> Il y a cinq "grands fleuves" en France, mais tous les cours d'eau, moyens ou minuscules, qui se jettent dans la mer sont des fleuves (on les appelle "fleuves côtiers" en géographie).


Disons plutôt qu'un _fleuve *côtier*_ est bien une petite rivière qui se jette dans la mer, alors qu'un _fleuve_ (sans adjectif) est une grande rivière comportant de nombreux affluents, qu'elle se jette ou non dans la mer (même si c'est le plus souvent le cas)…


----------



## LILOIA

Je suis désolée mais je persiste dans ma définition, qui est celle du dictionnaire et qu'on apprend dès l'école primaire : un fleuve est un cours d'eau qui aboutit à la mer; une rivière est un cours d'eau naturel qui se jette dans un autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça dépend des dictionnaires…  (c'est moi qui graisse) :

_TLFi_ :





> Cours d'eau important, généralement caractérisé par une très grande longueur et largeur, un débit abondant, des affluents nombreux, et qui se jette *le plus souvent* dans la mer.


_Petit Robert_ :





> Grande rivière (remarquable par le nombre de ses affluents, l'importance de son débit, la longueur de son cours) ; *spécialt.* lorsqu'elle aboutit à la mer. • _Géogr._ Tout cours d'eau (même petit) aboutissant à la mer *(on dit plutôt Fleuve côtier)*.


Seul le _Petit Larousse_ est entièrement de ton avis :





> Cours d'eau qui aboutit à la mer.


----------



## JonnyDr

N'est ce pas le cas aussi que 'fleuve' s'utilise plus souvent que rivière dans une contexte littéraire, comme 'les fleuves de lait et de vin', ce qui n'aboutissent pas à la mer, j'imagine!


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas que "fleuve" soit plus littéraire que "rivière".

Un fleuve est surtout perçu comme plus gros, plus long, plus important à tous points de vue, qu'une rivière, même si ce n'est pas toujours vrai.


----------



## JonnyDr

et même s'il n'aboutit pas à la mer? Sinon, dans mon exemple des fleuves de lait il serait plus juste de dire 'rivière' alors?


----------



## itka

JonnyDr said:


> et même s'il n'aboutit pas à la mer?


Je ne sais pas. Chez moi, tout aboutit à la mer ! 


> Sinon, dans mon exemple des fleuves de lait il serait plus juste de dire 'rivière' alors?


Non, "fleuve de lait" est une expression consacrée, il me semble... "Le pays où coulent le lait et le miel"... je ne sais plus si l'histoire précise s'ils coulent dans un fleuve ou dans une rivière !


----------



## JonnyDr

Je vois. Pardon d'être si tatillon et pointilleux!


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Non, "fleuve de lait" est une expression consacrée, il me semble...


Oui, en tout cas, je n'utiliserais pas _rivière_ dans ce cas…





> "Le pays où coulent le lait et le miel"... je ne sais plus si l'histoire précise s'ils coulent dans un fleuve ou dans une rivière !


La Bible parle d'« un       pays *ruisselant* de lait et de miel » (p. ex.: Exode 3:8).


----------



## Xence

Maître Capello said:


> La Bible parle d'« un pays *ruisselant* de lait et de miel » (p. ex.: Exode 3:8).


 
Et le Coran parle de "fleuves" (c'est la traduction la plus courante) de toutes sortes de délices:

" _Voici le tableau du paradis qui a été promis aux hommes pieux : des *fleuves* dont l'eau reste limpide, des *fleuves* de lait au goût inaltérable, des *fleuves* de VIN DOUX à boire (!),_ _des *fleuves* de miel pur et toutes sortes de fruits._ " *Coran 47 : 16- 17 *


----------



## TitTornade

Maître Capello said:


> Ça dépend des dictionnaires…


 

Pour ce qui est du bémol donné par le TLFi, "_qui se jette *le plus souvent* dans la mer_", il provient peut-être de fleuves particuliers tels que l'Okavango qui est un fleuve aboutissant... dans le désert. Il se termine en un immense delta de plaines inondées et marécageuses au milieu du désert.

Après, les définitions de ces deux termes ne sont pas toujours bien fixées. Certains fleuves ont une/des sources, d'autres non : le Danube naît de la confluence de deux rivières (pas de source), la Seine a une source. Certains fleuves naissent à la sortie d'un lac (le Saint-Laurent issu du lac Ontario), d'autres traversent des lacs (et ne changent pas de noms) tels que le Rhin (Lac de Constance) ou le Rhône (lac Léman).

La multiplicité fait que la distinction est parfois difficile.
Prenons les exemples Dordogne / Garonne qui ont un estuaire commun (la Gironde) ou Rhin / Meuse (qui ont un delta commun) ou Brahmapoutre / Gange (delta commun aussi) : la distinction fleuve / rivière devient difficile... Qui se jette dans quoi ?
Et pour ce qui est de la Volga (fleuve) : elle se jette dans un lac appelé mer fermée (la Mer Caspienne)... Pareil pour le Jourdain (fleuve) et la Mer Morte.

La première définition donnée par Maître Capello (TFLi) me semble bien : un *fleuve* a de nombreux affluents, un débit important et se jette en général dans la mer (ou un océan).
Un *fleuve côtier* est de taille moindre et se jette dans la mer.
Une *rivière* se jette dans un autre cours d'eau (fleuve ou rivière).
Un *ruisseau* est un cours d'eau à faible débit.
Un *torrent* est un cours d'eau de montagne...

Rq : le fleuve Rhône est un torrent près de sa/ses sources... 
Le fleuve Seine est un ruisseau près de sa source...


----------



## Chimel

Tout cela est bien vrai, mais dans la pratique, quand a-t-on réellement besoin de faire cette distinction entre _fleuve_ et _rivière_?

Pas lorsque le nom propre est cité: contrairement à l'anglais, on ne dit pas par exemple "le fleuve Pô", mais "le Pô".

Lorsque l'on se réfère à un cours d'eau bien particulier à un endroit bien particulier, la distinction est plus subjective, me semble-t-il. Quelqu'un qui vit près de la Seine en Bourgogne ou en Champagne, là où elle fait 5 ou 10 mètres de large, dira sans doute qu'il habite près de la rivière, même si "techniquement" c'est un fleuve. De même pour les fleuves côtiers, dont il a été question. Subjectivement, un fleuve est compris comme un large cours d'eau, navigable, d'une certaine majesté et qui, accessoirement, se jette dans la mer.

Reste les questions scolaires et de culture générale: "citez cinq fleuves de France" se réfère implicitement au Rhône, à la Loire, à la Seine... et pas à l'Aber-Wrach (merci Wikipédia), par exemple.

Bref, dans la pratique, "on se comprend". Je dirais donc à nos amis non-francophones qu'il ne faut pas attacher une importance démesurée à cette distinction.


----------



## LILOIA

Si les dictionnaires ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, à qui se fier et où va-t'on ?

Comme le disait Grop dans un autre thread sur les _genres des noms de fleuves_ :
"Techniquement, ce sont les *grands* fleuves de France. Rien que dans mon département nous avons la Roya, le Paillon, le Var, le Loup, la Brague, et la Siagne. 		" Je suppose qu'il habite dans les Alpes-Maritimes. J'ai longtemps habité le Var et pour moi la Roya (magnifiques gorges !), le Paillon, le Var ont toujours été des fleuves (côtiers, mais pas des rivières). Maintenant j'habite non loin de la Dordogne, qu'on appelle rivière. Il y a même eu un téléfilm il y a quelques années qui se passait sur la Dordogne et qui s'appelait : "La Rivière Espérance".

Effectivement puisqu'en français on ne fait pas précéder le nom propre du mot rivière ou fleuve, ça n'a pas tellement d'importance.

Porteparole, qui a lancé ce thread pourrait peut-être nous dire comment ça se passe en espagnol (apparemment il n'y aurait pas de différence ... Je serais curieuse de savoir si c'est_ "rio" _pour tout le monde ?)


----------



## Pinairun

> c'est_ "rio" _pour tout le monde ?)


 
Oui, c'est "río" pour tous.

Les grands "ríos" reçoivent l'eau des "ríos" affluents, ceux-ci toujours appelés "ríos".

Salut


----------



## itka

> Rien que dans mon département nous avons la Roya, le Paillon, le Var, le Loup, la Brague, et la Siagne. 		"


Parfaitement exact, mais quand on nous apprend que le Paillon est un fleuve... il y a de la rigolade dans les classes de cours moyen (8-9 ans) 

Je suis d'accord avec Chimel (et d'autres) la distinction ne sert à rien qu'à s'amuser un peu.


----------



## tilt

La question a été largement débattue, aussi je n'apporterai pas grand chose en disant qu'on m'a, à moi aussi, appris qu'un fleuve est une rivière qui se jette dans la mer, quels que soient ses débit, largeur ou nombre d'affluent.

Mais ça ne m'a jamais empêché de parler des 3 "fleuves" qui arrosent Lyon : le Rhône, la Saône et le beaujolais.


----------



## TitTornade

Chimel said:


> Tout cela est bien vrai, mais dans la pratique, quand a-t-on réellement besoin de faire cette distinction entre _fleuve_ et _rivière_?
> 
> Pas lorsque le nom propre est cité: contrairement à l'anglais, on ne dit pas par exemple "le fleuve Pô", mais "le Pô".
> 
> Lorsque l'on se réfère à un cours d'eau bien particulier à un endroit bien particulier, la distinction est plus subjective, me semble-t-il. Quelqu'un qui vit près de la Seine en Bourgogne ou en Champagne, là où elle fait 5 ou 10 mètres de large, dira sans doute qu'il habite près de la rivière, même si "techniquement" c'est un fleuve. De même pour les fleuves côtiers, dont il a été question. Subjectivement, un fleuve est compris comme un large cours d'eau, navigable, d'une certaine majesté et qui, accessoirement, se jette dans la mer.
> 
> Reste les questions scolaires et de culture générale: "citez cinq fleuves de France" se réfère implicitement au Rhône, à la Loire, à la Seine... et pas à l'Aber-Wrach (merci Wikipédia), par exemple.
> 
> Bref, dans la pratique, "on se comprend". Je dirais donc à nos amis non-francophones qu'il ne faut pas attacher une importance démesurée à cette distinction.


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Chimel !
D'ailleurs, Chimel, quels sont les grands fleuves qui traversent la Belgique (selon l'école belge) ? Meuse et Escaut ? Aucun n'a son embouchure dans ton pays...
Et les deux naissent en France et n'y sont considérés que comme des rivières de moindre importance, alors que sans eux, "pas d'Anvers, pas de Liège"


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir, 

Au sujet de rivière, versus fleuve. 

Lu sur un site européen, ce parfait exemple d'erreur de traduction de quelqu'un qui n'a pas vérifié, puisqu'en anglais, comme en espagnol, le mot est le même.



> Situé au point le plus élevé de Québec City, près de l'entrée de la vieille ville murée, l'hôtel propose une vue sans obstacles sur *la rivière St Laurent*, le vieux Québec, et les Plaines d'Abraham.


 
Le St-Laurent qui se jette dans le golfe du St-Laurent pour rejoindre l'océan l'Atlantique est ma foi... une bien grosse rivière.  

Pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse Liste des fleuves du monde. Il y a en bas de page des liens vers Allemagne, Belgique, Espagne, France, Italie et Maroc.


----------



## LILOIA

itka said:


> Parfaitement exact, mais quand on nous apprend que le Paillon est un fleuve... il y a de la rigolade dans les classes de cours moyen (8-9 ans)
> 
> Le *Paillon* (en occitan niçois _*Palhon*_ selon la norme classique ou _*Palhoun*_ selon la norme mistralienne) est un fleuve côtier des Préalpes méditerranéennes qui se jette dans la baie des Anges de Nice.
> 
> Voilà de quoi rigoler entre copines.


----------



## Nicomon

Je mets ici le lien vers *la page* dont LILOIA a extrait la citation.

En effet, en voyant la photo sans chercher plus loin, j'aurais traduit _river_ par _rivière_. Je trouve rigolo d'appeler fleuve un cours d'eau (qui me semble étroit) de 36,4 km de longueur. Et que dire du fleuve *Arques*, qui lui fait 6 km.  Je crois que l'ajout de *côtier* est important. 



> Dans le langage courant, un fleuve est un cours d'eau subjectivement ressenti comme plus important qu'une rivière, sans référence obligatoire à son débouché.
> Dans ce cadre, le Missouri, par exemple, est un fleuve. *Source*


 


> Rivière des États-Unis, le Missouri est non seulement l'affluent le plus long du fleuve Mississipi mais, en remontant de part et d'autre de leur confluent, il a fallu des dizaines d'années aux explorateurs pour être certains qu'il était plus long que le Mississipi lui-même : son cours totalise 4 370 km


 
Alors si on s'en tient à la stricte définition fleuve = cours d'eau qui aboutit à la mer ou l'océan... l'Arques est un fleuve, et le Missouri une rivière. 

Perso, je serais plutôt portée à dire le contraire. Fleuve Missouri et rivière Arques.


----------



## tilt

Ce fil est en train de devenir un fil... fleuve !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Ce fil est en train de devenir un fil... fleuve !


  En effet, les réponses coulent... comme l'eau des rivières ! 

(s'cusez, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher)


----------



## itka

Ah, ah ! Je n'imaginais pas que ce pauvre Paillon avait droit à une page de wiki rien que pour lui ! 
Ce qu'elle ne vous dit pas, la page... c'est que les 3/4 du temps, le Paillon est à sec (d'où l'ironie de le traiter de "fleuve"). Le quart restant, il est plein à ras bord, roule comme une vraie petite Amazone et autrefois, il menaçait même de déborder. 
Aujourd'hui, il est sagement couché dans son lit de béton et dans la plus grande partie de la ville, il est même recouvert...

Tout ça pour dire que la notion de "fleuve"... est ce qu'elle est.


----------

